

How to implement Perl 6 in 2010 - brunov
http://pugs.blogs.com/pugs/2010/04/how-to-implement-perl-6-in-10.html

======
audreyt
Hi. Thanks for the link!

I'm sure you noticed, the original title was "How to implement Perl 6 in '10",
where '10 was meant to refer to the year 2010...

Though I guess "10 minutes" is a valid, if unexpected, interpretation of
"'10". Enjoy! :-)

~~~
brazzy
Not sure what original you are referring to, but the one linked to is in fact
titled "How to implement Perl 6 in ten years".

Anyway, both of them are such a mix of incoherent rambling and impenetrable
project internals that I feel cheated for the time it took to skim over
them...

~~~
audreyt
Aww. :-)

I was referring to the "<h3>...</h3>" tag in the linked article at
[http://pugs.blogs.com/pugs/2010/04/how-to-implement-
perl-6-i...](http://pugs.blogs.com/pugs/2010/04/how-to-implement-
perl-6-in-10.html) as the title of the blog entry.

I'm truly sorry that you feel cheated. Indeed the article contains nothing
about implementing anything in 10 minutes, or anything of that sort. My
apologies... :-)

------
Estragon
Coming from the python community, I have to wonder how much exchanges like
this have contributed to the delay: <http://perlmonks.org/?node_id=835742>

~~~
audreyt
Probably 80%+, in the early ages.

Troll alchemy - I mean troll hugging - is a subtle art, and it took us many
years to get the main development channels into reasonable civility.

For example, <http://irclog.perlgeek.de/perl6/today> has been quite gentle for
the past 5 years or so.

I guess when one builds a language (Perl) modeled after a natural language
(English), one attracts quite a diverse crowd, as basic literacy was the only
requirement...

Compare that to Haskell, modeled after mathematics, which attracts folks who
thinks in higher-order logic... And as you could imagine, exchanges like the
one you cited was quite difficult to express in equations.

On the other hand, civilized exchanges like we see in ycombinator.com is quite
difficult to express in equations, too... :-)

~~~
Estragon
Heh, I remember reading your troll-hugging post when it came out.

